# Einstein's Bike (The recent commercial for Veriz...)



## 3-speeder (Monday at 4:59 PM)

Looks like Einstein is riding a 3-speed with rod brakes.  Seems apt.


----------



## juvela (Monday at 5:22 PM)

-----

Veriz... could use a better hairgoods provider...as well as a smaller performer...


-----


----------



## 3-speeder (Monday at 5:25 PM)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Veriz... could use a better hairgoods provider...
> 
> ...



What?.... Cecily Strong's hair looks great


----------



## J-wagon (Monday at 5:26 PM)




----------

